# Roof Overhang Help



## skampedest (Feb 5, 2012)

I am about to shingle my garage as seen on left side in the picture.<br>I'm curious as to how I can shingle the garage under overhang. The gap between roofs is maybe 8 inches. Any ideas? <br><br>I have no idea why they would have built it this way....<br><br>Thanks<br>


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 30, 2011)

Removing that section of gutter will certainly afford you more unfettered access.

Make sure you have ice and water down over the entire area in question and I would also extend that downspout elbow into the trough.

Once you have the gutter off, you should be able to get in there and nail off what you need to.


----------



## skampedest (Feb 5, 2012)

The over hang travels all the way to the peak of the roof. so there is a 2 ft section of garage roof that is completely covered by the house roof to the peak.


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope the step and counter flashing was done properly before.

Have you considered just extending that rake board down a bit further to have it tight to the roof deck and just integrate it into the structure and re-do the step and counter flashing that that point.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd recommend removing all the shingles as well as replacing bad decking/ structural as needed. Followed by blocking up so your over hang so the roofing is manageable. 

It looks like aluminum facia and vinyl soffits. Removing trim materials exposing framing. Solid 2x under the overhand back 1-1/2" (attaching new blocking to the back side of the existing facia and toenailing to the lower roof deck). It also could be blocked across the bottom where the corner of the wall and out to the new rake blocking. Wrap with Leak Barrier/ Ice & Water Shield and shingle.

Using black step flashing should hide the new reduced overhang. Install new facia and you are done. Pretty straight forward and most likely take less time than fooling with impossible nailing. 

Good luck.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You can box it in, wrap with ice shield, shingles, metal flashing, done.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

you could box it out like previously said or you could use a palm nailer with hang bangers for nailing the shingles etc. I usually like to start from the wall side when i run into this situation but you have to make sure you stay nice and true. IF your doing it profffesional, you better be able to cut the opposite side roof rake nice and clean! :thumbup1:


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

I would definitely close it off like suggested above. Otherwise you may have some bad flashings and never know due to lack of access.


----------



## dean king (Mar 17, 2012)

I wouldnt have built it like that to start with.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

a lot of them built like that in the days of old. they would leave the plywood off the upper section so you could roof it. you could try putting some roofing cement on a few shingles and sliding them into place.


----------



## slateandtile (Aug 16, 2012)

As already suggested remove what you can above ie. the gutter.
I would even be prepared to remove whatever is needed to install like for like. sometimes you get jobs like this where you have to do a bit more than you planned - I suppose it depends on the cost etc but we sometimes need to do more even if this will probably go unnoticed.

The boxing in suggestion is probably the best other option.

Slate and Tile Roofing


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

You can box it in or take the time to take shingles off...hope it was done right last time with step flashing.. with 8 inches. you should be able to use a palm nailer to nail the shingles


----------

